# uv steriliser - h2 set up?



## nickmcmechan (24 Mar 2008)

i'm interested in fiiting one of these as i'm about to do it today!

i bought a Vectron UV15 second hand, bulb was fitted 2 months ago i'm told

it doesn't have any cips or anything so have bought two hose clips to tighten to the fittings

any advice on setting this up?


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Mar 2008)

We all use hose clips.

You should cut the hosetails to fit your hose that is why they are staggered.  i.e. if you were to use the whole hosetail and stuff it into a 17mm hose then the first step on the hose would reduce the flow.  These pics show the whole hosetail remaining as they are going into 12mm hose.












Heres a pic of mine although it is the new version so it has screw hanging holes on the back.  I seem to remember on the older version people just let it hang inline much like the inline heaters have to.


Andy


----------



## TDI-line (25 Mar 2008)

Oh!

I better buy some hose clips for mine too.

I just pushed the hoses tightley on.


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

I didn't have any to hand, so I've used tie wraps.  I plan to "upgrade" to hoseclips when I can be bothered


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Mar 2008)

The hoseclips are more of a safety measure just to ensure that they don't come off.  The hose should be OK pushed on tight but water is a lubricant to some extent so better safe than sorry


----------

